# Journeyman - Premieres Sept 24th, NBC



## WillyD (Sep 6, 2006)

As some of you may know, the pilot episode of Journeyman has leaked its way onto the internet. I just had to download it the other day and I got around to watching it last night. Let me just say I was _pleasantly_ surprised. I'll not give any spoilers away, but try to give you a feel for the show.

For those who don't know, it stars Kevin McKidd (Rome). So far, I think he is doing a fine job. Its hard to compare this roll to Vorenus though. I like his wife, Gretchen Egolf although I haven't seen her in much. Moon Bloodgood (Day Break and Eight Below) makes a return this fall. I am sure some of you remember her from Day Break. Lucky for her, this show has much more potential. And I also think this role is better for her. 

As for the plot, effects, etc. If this pilot is any indication, this should really be a surprise show this season. It gave me goosebumps more than a few times. The pacing, editing, and music just works very well. For you bass lovers, check this show out! Even though it wasn't AC3 5.1, there are some extremely impressive bass effects in this show.

The time travel is with a purpose yet at the same time, it is mysterious and strange in ways not related to the impossibility of the time travel itself. You do begin to care for the characters, which I find is important for any viewing audience. You want to know what happened in the past, what is happening when he time travels, and what is happening in present day as it all affects his current relationships. 

So I heartily recommend this show to almost anyone. I'd be surprised if this show doesn't get at least better than average ratings. 

Will


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

This is one of the shows I'm looking forward to... sounds like it might do well based on your viewing.


----------



## jvc (Jul 15, 2007)

I saw the pilot episode tonight, and liked it a lot.
BlockBuster stores has an NBC Fall Preview disc, that's a free 2 day rental, so I got it. Journeyman was one of the three full episodes on it. The other two are "Life" and "Chuck". They were also pretty good. The other showing was a 2 min. preview of "The Bionic Woman".
The fall season may be ok, for tv watchers.............


----------



## WillyD (Sep 6, 2006)

jvc said:


> I saw the pilot episode tonight, and liked it a lot.
> BlockBuster stores has an NBC Fall Preview disc, that's a free 2 day rental, so I got it. Journeyman was one of the three full episodes on it. The other two are "Life" and "Chuck". They were also pretty good. The other showing was a 2 min. preview of "The Bionic Woman".
> The fall season may be ok, for tv watchers.............


Yes, thats where they came from. I watched "Life" as well, but haven't got around to Chuck. Life does look promising. And I hope Bionic Woman delivers. This season could be fantastic...:T


----------



## Wayde (Jun 5, 2006)

look forward to it, thanks for the good word. I've marked its premiere on my calendar


----------

